# convertinf fw to sw fowlr



## mike87 (Jan 28, 2012)

so i desided to convert my 266l fw tank into a sw fish only with live rock. just wanting abit of advice. i have worked out that 30kg of live rock and same for sand bed. i have a fluval 405 already so will keep that running also i need help with a good stock for a great looking colourful tank as i am new the saltwater hobby but have kept fw fish for many years with great sucess and want to move on. 

so to add to my current set up i think il need:-
a protein skimmer
around 30kg of live rock
around 30kg of sand 
a rodi unit(with auto shut off)
salt (bucket and powerhead for mixing aswell)
and a water butt to keep ro water 
sw test kit

think i am going to do it in 3 phases as no rush(help spread te cost aswell)
1:- ro unit and sand bed and salt
2:-add live rock and leave to all peramiters spike
3:-add fish very slowly 3-4 weeks per fish also add skimmer 
i am in no rush as i want to get this right as with my fw tanks

should i add live rock then sand bed or sand bed then live rock???
any tips and help welcome with stocking and the whole process


----------



## freshwater77 (May 24, 2011)

Sounds like you've done your research. I'm a freshwater aquarist but I do have my sources when I need an answer lol I know there are some helpful threads that user ReefingMadness has made that I believe would be useful to your new tank. Just use the Search function at the top of the screen and search by username. Or, you can use a PM if you can't find what you're looking for. 
As far as sand or live rock first, put the sand in first and then wait for the nitrogen cycle to complete. The tank still has to cycle like your freshwater tank did and you don't want to kill your rock in the process... Same goes for the sand if you choose to use live sand. 
Before you add your salt, do a wet run of the tank; make sure all your equipment runs properly in fresh water. You'll waste a lot of salt if you have to drain your tank due to an equipment malfunction, so you can save time and money by waiting to add salt.
Hope I sent you in the right direction and keep us posted on your new tank! =]


----------



## SeansReef (Jul 30, 2010)

I would add the rock and sand at the same time. This way the whole tank will cycle together.
Yes, take things slow, this hobby is all about patience.
Use a good salt mix, good water, keep up with the water changes and you will be good.
I would eventually go with a sump filtration system. Canister filters tend to trap nutrients that will cause unwanted algae growth.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Add Live Rock first, or I should say add base rock first, this rock won't show once the snd has been put in, and will act as the base for your Live Rock, or Macro Rock to sit on. Then add the sand and spread to your liking.
As for your list, you are right on the mark with everything you listed.
Fully Cured Live Rock and Live Sand, will cycle your tank in like a weeks time frame, using just Live Rock and a substrate will take the normal 4-6 week cycling time frame.
You will also nedd a Refractometer, you can use a Hydrometer if you want, its alot cheaper, and alot less accurate. But, choice is yours.
You'll also need at least a minimum of 700gph worth of power heads in the tank, as this is your water movement and a minimum of 10x your water volume is recommended.
Install your Skimmer at the beginning and ditch the filter. Though you can use it to run GFO or Carbon from time to time. It is not however needed on a daily basis in your tank, even if you don' tplan on running a sump. The proper sized Skimmer (rated at twice your water volume) will be more than sufficient.


----------



## Joseph28 (Jun 5, 2012)

sure thing


----------



## mike87 (Jan 28, 2012)

anyone know of any live rock forsale in leeds area?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Leeds? What State?


----------



## David36 (Jun 8, 2012)

It is amazing!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

mike87 said:


> anyone know of any live rock forsale in leeds area?


look on ebay theres always loads selling or see if theres a 'maidenhead aquatics' or 'world of water' near you.


----------



## mike87 (Jan 28, 2012)

just a quick update for you all. got ro unit and water butt set up got my 1st 100l of ro water. so slowly filling tank should tank around 2 and half days of ro production. also got 30kgs of live coming next sat at £120! also live sand and skimmer. so il be filling tank up 3/4 and getting up to right temp and salinity and wait for live rock to arrive. cant wait


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*W


----------



## Lego Star Wars (Mar 13, 2012)

You've gotten some sound advice so far, but rather than adding base rock and putting sand around it, I would get some large diameter PVC, cut them to the depth of your sand bed, drill a few holes in them and arrange the PVC to stack your rocks up on. This will keep your sand bed clear and give you a bit of extra rock on the surface. Along with a good skimmer, get a GFO reactor. Reefingmadness frequently advises this and I agree with him, rather than live rock, I'd go with "dead" rock. If you are using sand, you will seed your tank with tons of great stuff & not deal with any hitchhikers that can come with live rock and spend far less $$$.
Get the cheapest ammonia and nitrite kits you can as you will not need them long. Get a better nitrate and phosphate kit, it will help you control algae. 
Stock your tank slowly. The wait is well worth it.
Best wishes.


----------



## mike87 (Jan 28, 2012)

started filling tank today with ro water 80l so far



also fitted new t5 marine 39watt gieseman tubes 3x aquablue+ and 1x blue



order salt and producing more ro water and also order refractometer and live rock and sand coming saturday cant wait :fish10:

also running a small filter and air stone just to keep water movement


----------



## mike87 (Jan 28, 2012)

Lego Star Wars said:


> You've gotten some sound advice so far, but rather than adding base rock and putting sand around it, I would get some large diameter PVC, cut them to the depth of your sand bed, drill a few holes in them and arrange the PVC to stack your rocks up on. This will keep your sand bed clear and give you a bit of extra rock on the surface. Along with a good skimmer, get a GFO reactor. Reefingmadness frequently advises this and I agree with him, rather than live rock, I'd go with "dead" rock. If you are using sand, you will seed your tank with tons of great stuff & not deal with any hitchhikers that can come with live rock and spend far less $$$.
> Get the cheapest ammonia and nitrite kits you can as you will not need them long. Get a better nitrate and phosphate kit, it will help you control algae.
> Stock your tank slowly. The wait is well worth it.
> Best wishes.


great idea thank for that got some pvc pipe already so will have to get cutting. also i am researching gfo reactor prob wont be able to afford it straight away but will get one next month 

also want to thank everyone for there time in helping me get this set up right
may may thanks everyone


----------



## mike87 (Jan 28, 2012)

added live rock and sand and a tmc v2 600 skimmer just a waiting game now just glad o have something to look at in tank an empty tank is just wrong 

very happy with my first aquascape what you guys think?






probly have another little shuffle on the odd rock
*c/p*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks good to me. Just a thought here, if you did not totally bury your bottom rock, it liable to shift, and if you get a sand sifter it will shift more. Possible aquascape crumbling down if your bottom isn't stable.


----------



## Lego Star Wars (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking good


----------

